# You know things are bad when ...



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2012)

Marketplace on NPR is covering the lack of snow: http://www.marketplace.org/topics/life/lack-snow-leaves-winter-businesses-feeling-cold


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tell me about it....

http://rochester.ynn.com/content/568920/american-rock-salt-furloughs-90-workers/


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't remember if it was hear or on the news but I heard they are down almost 20% out west on skier visits.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow - weather based industry. Risky. What a shock.


----------

